# Forum lever day 24th July @ Rave



## coffeechap

Hi all lever enthusiasts, I have booked a day at Rave Coffee roasters on the 24th July 2016 for us to get together and learn a bit more about lever machines. I intend to set the day up as three stations one will be for the larger machines where we will have a two group Londinium one group Londinium a Conti cc100, one will be for the smaller levers, la Pavonis, caravel, faemina on these to stations the focus will be about getting the best out of the machines, there will be opportunities to learn how to do latte art, steam milk, pull a variety of different drinks and gave some fun. The last station wil be all about servicing and maintaining lever machines, so how to strip clean and regress a group, changing seals and other general maintenance.

We will have competitions and prizes and a load of coffee roasted by Rave and foundry to play with. You will get an opportunity to see and use some great grinders as we will have the compak range on duty for the day.

The day will be limited to 40 and the cost for the day is £25 per person, this will cover all coffee, prizes and leave something to go back into the forum. Payment will be required in the next couple of weeks and unfortunately it is not refundable if you cannot make it on the day.

Names to be added to the thread.

The last few we have run have Been excellent so get in quick folks.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Thecatlinux +1


----------



## grumpydaddy

1	.	Thecatlinux

2	.	Thecatlinux

3	.	grumpydaddy

4	.

5	.

6	.

7	.

8	.

9	.

10	.

11	.

12	.

13	.

14	.

15	.

16	.

17	.

18	.

19	.

20	.

21	.

22	.

23	.

24	.

25	.

26	.

27	.

28	.

29	.

30	.

31	.

32	.

33	.

34	.

35	.

36	.

37	.

38	.

39	.

40	.


----------



## jtldurnall

1	.	Thecatlinux

2	.	Thecatlinux

3	.	grumpydaddy

4	. jtldurnall

5	.

6	.

7	.

8	.

9	.

10	.

11	.

12	.

13	.

14	.

15	.

16	.

17	.

18	.

19	.

20	.

21	.

22	.

23	.

24	.

25	.

26	.

27	.

28	.

29	.

30	.

31	.

32	.

33	.

34	.

35	.

36	.

37	.

38	.

39	.

40	.


----------



## drude

1	.	Thecatlinux

2	.	Thecatlinux

3	.	grumpydaddy

4	. jtldurnall

5	. drude

6	.

7	.

8	.

9	.

10	.

11	.

12	.

13	.

14	.

15	.

16	.

17	.

18	.

19	.

20	.

21	.

22	.

23	.

24	.

25	.

26	.

27	.

28	.

29	.

30	.

31	.

32	.

33	.

34	.

35	.

36	.

37	.

38	.

39	.

40	.


----------



## Soll

1	.	Thecatlinux

2	.	Thecatlinux

3	.	grumpydaddy

4	. jtldurnall

5	. drude

6	. soll

7	.

8	.

9	.

10	.

11	.

12	.

13	.

14	.

15	.

16	.

17	.

18	.

19	.

20	.

21	.

22	.

23	.

24	.

25	.

26	.

27	.

28	.

29	.

30	.

31	.

32	.

33	.

34	.

35	.

36	.

37	.

38	.

39	.

40	.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Oh bugger! I'm away that date otherwise I'd definitely be there.







Have a great time all.


----------



## CamV6

1	.	Thecatlinux

2	.	Thecatlinux

3	.	grumpydaddy

4	. jtldurnall

5	. drude

6	. soll

7	. CamV6

8	.

9	.

10	.

11	.

12	.

13	.

14	.

15	.

16	.

17	.

18	.

19	.

20	.

21	.

22	.

23	.

24	.

25	.

26	.

27	.

28	.

29	.

30	.

31	.

32	.

33	.

34	.

35	.

36	.

37	.

38	.

39	.

40	.


----------



## russe11

1	.	Thecatlinux

2	.	Thecatlinux

3	.	grumpydaddy

4	. jtldurnall

5	. drude

6	. soll

7	. CamV6

8	. russe11

9	.

10	.

11	.

12	.

13	.

14	.

15	.

16	.

17	.

18	.

19	.

20	.

21	.

22	.

23	.

24	.

25	.

26	.

27	.

28	.

29	.

30	.

31	.

32	.

33	.

34	.

35	.

36	.

37	.

38	.

39	.

40	.


----------



## Yes Row

Could someone please add me on tapatalk


----------



## Daren

All the previous events I've been to have been excellent. If you're in 2 minds about going then stop hesitating and sign up... you'll get loads out of it. Unfortunately I can't go due to prior commitments... gutted


----------



## russe11

1 . Thecatlinux

2 . Thecatlinux

3 . grumpydaddy

4 . jtldurnall

5 . drude

6 . soll

7 . CamV6

8 . russe11

9 . Yes Row

10 .

11 .

12 .

13 .

14 .

15 .

16 .

17 .

18 .

19 .

20 .

21 .

22 .

23 .

24 .

25 .

26 .

27 .

28 .

29 .

30 .

31 .

32 .

33 .

34 .

35 .

36 .

37 .

38 .

39 .

40 .


----------



## russe11

Yes Row said:


> Could someone please add me on tapatalk


 @Yes Row your in.


----------



## Snakehips

1 . Thecatlinux

2 . Thecatlinux

3 . grumpydaddy

4 . jtldurnall

5 . drude

6 . soll

7 . CamV6

8 . russe11

9 . Yes Row

10 . Snakehips

11 .

12 .

13 .

14 .

15 .

16 .

17 .

18 .

19 .

20 .

21 .

22 .

23 .

24 .

25 .

26 .

27 .

28 .

29 .

30 .

31 .

32 .

33 .

34 .

35 .

36 .

37 .

38 .

39 .

40 .


----------



## MrShades

I know next to nothing about levers but am eager to learn so I guess this is as good an opportunity as any!

1 . Thecatlinux

2 . Thecatlinux

3 . grumpydaddy

4 . jtldurnall

5 . drude

6 . soll

7 . CamV6

8 . russe11

9 . Yes Row

10 . Snakehips

11 . MrShades

12 .

13 .

14 .

15 .

16 .

17 .

18 .

19 .

20 .

21 .

22 .

23 .

24 .

25 .

26 .

27 .

28 .

29 .

30 .

31 .

32 .

33 .

34 .

35 .

36 .

37 .

38 .

39 .

40 .


----------



## coffeechap

MrShades said:


> I know next to nothing about levers but am eager to learn so I guess this is as good an opportunity as any! .


Plus it's local ?


----------



## calculon

1 . Thecatlinux

2 . Thecatlinux

3 . grumpydaddy

4 . jtldurnall

5 . drude

6 . soll

7 . CamV6

8 . russe11

9 . Yes Row

10 . Snakehips

11 . MrShades

12 . calculon

13 .

14 .

15 .

16 .

17 .

18 .

19 .

20 .

21 .

22 .

23 .

24 .

25 .

26 .

27 .

28 .

29 .

30 .

31 .

32 .

33 .

34 .

35 .

36 .

37 .

38 .

39 .

40 .


----------



## MrShades

coffeechap said:


> Plus it's local ?


That certainly helps - but it's a good excuse to have some fun and just chat about coffee all day!


----------



## Jollybean

1 . Thecatlinux

2 . Thecatlinux

3 . grumpydaddy

4 . jtldurnall

5 . drude

6 . soll

7 . CamV6

8 . russe11

9 . Yes Row

10 . Snakehips

11 . MrShades

12 . calculon

13 . Jollybean

14 .

15 .

16 .

17 .

18 .

19 .

20 .

21 .

22 .

23 .

24 .

25 .

26 .

27 .

28 .

29 .

30 .

31 .

32 .

33 .

34 .

35 .

36 .

37 .

38 .

39 .

40 .


----------



## johnealey

1 . Thecatlinux

2 . Thecatlinux

3 . grumpydaddy

4 . jtldurnall

5 . drude

6 . soll

7 . CamV6

8 . russe11

9 . Yes Row

10 . Snakehips

11 . MrShades

12 . calculon

13 . Jollybean

14 . Johnealey

15 .

16 .

17 .

18 .

19 .

20 .

21 .

22 .

23 .

24 .

25 .

26 .

27 .

28 .

29 .

30 .

31 .

32 .

33 .

34 .

35 .

36 .

37 .

38 .

39 .

40 .


----------



## johnealey

These are always good days. Even if you don't posess a lever there is the opportunity to be swayed...moohahhah.

John


----------



## mathof

1 . Thecatlinux

2 . Thecatlinux

3 . grumpydaddy

4 . jtldurnall

5 . drude

6 . soll

7 . CamV6

8 . russe11

9 . Yes Row

10 . Snakehips

11 . MrShades

12 . calculon

13 . Jollybean

14 . Johnealey

15 . mathof

16 .

17 .

18 .

19 .

20 .

21 .

22 .

23 .

24 .

25 .

26 .

27 .

28 .

29 .

30 .

31 .

32 .

33 .

34 .

35 .

36 .

37 .

38 .

39 .

40 .


----------



## fluffles

1 . Thecatlinux

2 . Thecatlinux

3 . grumpydaddy

4 . jtldurnall

5 . drude

6 . soll

7 . CamV6

8 . russe11

9 . Yes Row

10 . Snakehips

11 . MrShades

12 . calculon

13 . Jollybean

14 . Johnealey

15 . mathof

16 . fluffles

17 .

18 .

19 .

20 .

21 .

22 .

23 .

24 .

25 .

26 .

27 .

28 .

29 .

30 .

31 .

32 .

33 .

34 .

35 .

36 .

37 .

38 .

39 .

40 .


----------



## Heligan

1 . Thecatlinux

2 . Thecatlinux

3 . grumpydaddy

4 . jtldurnall

5 . drude

6 . soll

7 . CamV6

8 . russe11

9 . Yes Row

10 . Snakehips

11 . MrShades

12 . calculon

13 . Jollybean

14 . Johnealey

15 . mathof

16 . fluffles

17 . Heligan

18 .

19 .

20 .

21 .

22 .

23 .

24 .

25 .

26 .

27 .

28 .

29 .

30 .

31 .

32 .

33 .

34 .

35 .

36 .

37 .

38 .

39 .

40 .


----------



## Grahamg

1 . Thecatlinux

2 . Thecatlinux

3 . grumpydaddy

4 . jtldurnall

5 . drude

6 . soll

7 . CamV6

8 . russe11

9 . Yes Row

10 . Snakehips

11 . MrShades

12 . calculon

13 . Jollybean

14 . Johnealey

15 . mathof

16 . fluffles

17 . Heligan

18 . Grahamg

19 .

20 .

21 .

22 .

23 .

24 .

25 .

26 .

27 .

28 .

29 .

30 .

31 .

32 .

33 .

34 .

35 .

36 .

37 .

38 .

39 .

40 .


----------



## Phil104

Argh&#8230; thank you for organising this Dave and under nearly every circumstance I would be signing up in the blink of an eye. Sadly I have an inescapable commitment that day.


----------



## matharon

Thoroughly enjoyed previous day at Rave and would have loved to join you again but regrettably will be away on the 24th.

Certainly recommend to all.

Have a great time.


----------



## 4515

I cant commit just yet - got lots going on around the end of July. If everything works out as I hope it will and there are spaces left, I'll be there.


----------



## Milanski

Gutted. Will be away on tour so can't attend but this is exactly what I was looking for in order to get my head round all the lever options


----------



## coffeechap

Milanski said:


> Gutted. Will be away on tour so can't attend but this is exactly what I was looking for in order to get my head round all the lever options


Just come up for a half day to mine


----------



## dsc

1 . Thecatlinux

2 . Thecatlinux

3 . grumpydaddy

4 . jtldurnall

5 . drude

6 . soll

7 . CamV6

8 . russe11

9 . Yes Row

10 . Snakehips

11 . MrShades

12 . calculon

13 . Jollybean

14 . Johnealey

15 . mathof

16 . fluffles

17 . Heligan

18 . Grahamg

19 . dsc

20 .

21 .

22 .

23 .

24 .

25 .

26 .

27 .

28 .

29 .

30 .

31 .

32 .

33 .

34 .

35 .

36 .

37 .

38 .

39 .

40 .

Damn might be able to bring the ZR, although can't make any promises.

T.


----------



## Daren

dsc said:


> damn might be able to bring the zr, although can't make any promises.
> 
> T.


pmsl


----------



## dsc

Hard to bring smth which doesn't exist, I know...

T.


----------



## Milanski

coffeechap said:


> Just come up for a half day to mine


Sorted! Thanks Dave. I'll be in touch when I'm back off holiday...


----------



## jlarkin

Could somebody add me please? Thanking you kindly


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1 . Thecatlinux

2 . Thecatlinux

3 . grumpydaddy

4 . jtldurnall

5 . drude

6 . soll

7 . CamV6

8 . russe11

9 . Yes Row

10 . Snakehips

11 . MrShades

12 . calculon

13 . Jollybean

14 . Johnealey

15 . mathof

16 . fluffles

17 . Heligan

18 . Grahamg

19 . dsc

20 . Jlarkin

21 .

22 .

23 .

24 .

25 .

26 .

27 .

28 .

29 .

30 .

31 .

32 .

33 .

34 .

35 .

36 .

37 .

38 .

39 .

40 .


----------



## Thecatlinux

Daren said:


> pmsl


Pmsl 2


----------



## dsc

Come on lads, have some faith...










T.


----------



## dsc

Just noticed its next month, not this month, loads of time then. Will definitely bring the beast over...

[Loud laughs in the background]

T.


----------



## ramanaaa

Amazing! It would have been great to join, though I'm out of the country then unfortunately.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Crikey only one month to go


----------



## coffeechap

Only 20 people in on this! Come on folks


----------



## 7493

I'd love to come but it's my son's birthday and I don't think he'd be that into it.


----------



## johnealey

R120 will be there too









John


----------



## Sharkie

Could someone add me please?

Can't seem to using tapatalk


----------



## johnealey

1 . Thecatlinux

2 . Thecatlinux

3 . grumpydaddy

4 . jtldurnall

5 . drude

6 . soll

7 . CamV6

8 . russe11

9 . Yes Row

10 . Snakehips

11 . MrShades

12 . calculon

13 . Jollybean

14 . Johnealey

15 . mathof

16 . fluffles

17 . Heligan

18 . Grahamg

19 . dsc

20 . Jlarkin

21 . Sharkie

22 .

23 .

24 .

25 .

26 .

27 .

28 .

29 .

30 .

31 .

32 .

33 .

34 .

35 .

36 .

37 .

38 .

39 .

40 .


----------



## fluffles

Is there a minimum number of people needed for this to go ahead, or are we definitely on regardless?


----------



## MarkyP

Can someone add me please?


----------



## coffeechap

fluffles said:


> Is there a minimum number of people needed for this to go ahead, or are we definitely on regardless?


We are definitely on I set the maximum as realistically we can't put more into the venue


----------



## Thecatlinux

Will the ice cream shop be open ?


----------



## johnealey

1 . Thecatlinux

2 . Thecatlinux

3 . grumpydaddy

4 . jtldurnall

5 . drude

6 . soll

7 . CamV6

8 . russe11

9 . Yes Row

10 . Snakehips

11 . MrShades

12 . calculon

13 . Jollybean

14 . Johnealey

15 . mathof

16 . fluffles

17 . Heligan

18 . Grahamg

19 . dsc

20 . Jlarkin

21 . Sharkie

22 . MarkyP

23 .

24 .

25 .

26 .

27 .

28 .

29 .

30 .

31 .

32 .

33 .

34 .

35 .

36 .

37 .

38 .

39 .

40 .


----------



## h1udd

I "might" be comming ... It all depends on what day my daughters BD party ends up on ... Hoping I can make it though, I sm only in Bristol so a short drive !!


----------



## coffeechap

Ok update folks, it saddens me to say that I am going to have to postpone the lever day until September, there are many reasons for this, sorry if some of you have gone out of your way to make the 24th, key people and logistics have been the biggest factors. I will update the thread with a new date once I have got the key people I need to be there on board.


----------



## johnealey

eek!

May mean that those starting their hols first week of school summer break will now be able to attend though,on a positive note









John

p.s. still ok to bring levers and R120, september no issues for me.


----------



## 7493

Helps me. I couldn't make the 24th July.


----------



## Phil104

A shame for those eagerly awaiting the 24th July but potentially helps me too, especially if it's any weekend in September except the 24th/25th.


----------



## Rhys

Tempted... Bit far though. Any other northerners going?


----------



## Jollybean

No problem Dave. Something to look forward to after the summer is over. Please keep me on the list


----------



## Yes Row

Good news bad news. This month was starting to look like a problem for me, however, on holiday for two weeks in sept.

Thanks for your work on this though Dave


----------



## MarkyP

Rhys said:


> Tempted... Bit far though. Any other northerners going?


Yeah, me!

I'll have to look at September though...


----------



## Snakehips

Bad news!, good news?

Booked a non-refundable TravelLodge room for the 23rd July just outside Cirencester!

Anything else exciting to do in or around Cirencester on 24th ?


----------



## coffeechap

Just as an update, I will be contacting the key players for buy in tonight so should have a firm date soon


----------



## Dallah

Rhys said:


> Tempted... Bit far though. Any other northerners going?


I might look into going. I'd be travelling from Manchester. Happy to share the car for a share of the fuel costs. Assuming I can go.


----------



## coffeechap

Ok update 2nd October looking favourite plus thinking about doing a Refractometer session and water stuff as well


----------



## MarkyP

oh no, I've been pondering whether to get one of those boffiney type things for a while now!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Ever seen Coffechap in a lab coat then?


----------



## coffeechap

The Systemic Kid said:


> Ever seen Coffechap in a lab coat then?


Nope but we have seen you in action before


----------



## johnealey

Now have mental pictures of Patrick merged with hi avatar in a lab coat (shudder)









Thoroughly enjoyed the Brewed corner at last Rave Forum day so if Patrick doing the refrac element will be a lot of really good info ( as would be from anyone else skilled in the art of refracting of course, just so as don't offend anyone else it may be)

John


----------



## Daren

The Systemic Kid said:


> Ever seen Coffechap in a lab coat then?


Yup - caught him on camera too


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Been known to make children cry - can't think why.


----------



## Yes Row

2/10 is good for me

Thanks


----------



## 4085

The Systemic Kid said:


> Ever seen Coffechap in a lab coat then?


he usually wears speedos at the same time


----------



## coffeechap

The Systemic Kid said:


> Been known to make children cry - can't think why.


You want to make children cry? Try this


----------



## 4085

coffeechap said:


> You want to make children cry? Try this
> 
> View attachment 21849


crickey, never realised your hair used to be as long as that mate


----------



## Phil104

Thank you, you lever legend, 2 October looks good, too&#8230; does the list need to start again?


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> You want to make children cry? Try this
> 
> View attachment 21849


Oh ffs - here we go again

Keep posting the pics though Chap as we'll have crumpet queuing around the block to get in the lever event

Que abuse


----------



## coffeechap

Oh you want some more


----------



## coffeechap

That will get the ladies lined up


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> That will get the ladies lined up


Careful - the extra cost of the security on the door to keep them away is gonna be expensive


----------



## CamV6

coffeechap said:


> Oh you want some more
> 
> View attachment 21850


You are f&!?king shitting me right?


----------



## CamV6

Did they really have scooters and colour photography in 1873?


----------



## Drewster

CamV6 said:


> You are f&!?king shitting me right?


Mmmmmm "The Face"........ he aint!!!


----------



## Daren

Oi...


----------



## Dallah

johnealey said:


> 1 . Thecatlinux
> 
> 2 . Thecatlinux
> 
> 3 . grumpydaddy
> 
> 4 . jtldurnall
> 
> 5 . drude
> 
> 6 . soll
> 
> 7 . CamV6
> 
> 8 . russe11
> 
> 9 . Yes Row
> 
> 10 . Snakehips
> 
> 11 . MrShades
> 
> 12 . calculon
> 
> 13 . Jollybean
> 
> 14 . Johnealey
> 
> 15 . Dallah
> 
> 16 .
> 
> 17 .
> 
> 18 .
> 
> 19 .
> 
> 20 .
> 
> 21 .
> 
> 22 .
> 
> 23 .
> 
> 24 .
> 
> 25 .
> 
> 26 .
> 
> 27 .
> 
> 28 .
> 
> 29 .
> 
> 30 .
> 
> 31 .
> 
> 32 .
> 
> 33 .
> 
> 34 .
> 
> 35 .
> 
> 36 .
> 
> 37 .
> 
> 38 .
> 
> 39 .
> 
> 40 .


.


----------



## Phil104

Dallah said:


> .


There is a 2 October specific list on another thread:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?32792-Forum-day-(lever-focuses)-Rave-Coffee-02nd-October

Do you need to do some modding magic to reduce possible confusion?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Thread now closed to avoid confusion.


----------

